# algae?



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

got this crap in my tank. What is it and how can I kill/stop it? Its green in color when I take it out of the tank.

ammonia 0
nitrites 0 
kh 4
nitrates 40
ph 7.6


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

lol noticed that on the plants you sent


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That, believe it or not, is a form of black brush algea.

Sometimes it is very difficult to diagnose exactly what is going wrong.. Please share your tank specs including light and watts, how many hrs, and maintenance routine.
Any info would help here.
It is usually from a nitrate shortage, but you have no problems there at all lol in fact maybe a bit high on the trates..

Any idea why your pH is so high? not that it is bad for your fish, it's fine, but typically, freshwater plants like a lower pH then that


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That, believe it or not, is a form of black brush algea.
> 
> Sometimes it is very difficult to diagnose exactly what is going wrong.. Please share your tank specs including light and watts, how many hrs, and maintenance routine.
> Any info would help here.
> ...


125g with two 48" dual shoplights with 4 32 watt t-8 bulbs. Total of 128 watts, even though it looks brighter that that (another thread I need to post about). I leave the lights on for 14 hours, due to my P's killing habits in the dark. That is the easiest thing to change, but for the life of me I cant get my nitrates down. I add 2 tablespoons of baking soda to get a kh of 4 every other water change. My ph out of the tap is 7.6, with no kh at all. If I dont add the baking soda, my ph goes down to 6 and all hell breaks loose after that. I do not use any ferts, or co2, and the plants are growing like crazy. Hope that helps.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm.. What happens if the pH goes to 6?
I've had planted tanks with a pH of 5.5, and everything was super-duper happy for sure..

The thing that stand out to me is the 14hr light cycle.. I would shorten that at least 2 hrs

Remove the algea, do a water change, cut the light cycle to 12 hrs, and see what happens


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Will do. I am thinking that it is the light. I will shorten it to 12 hours. I see some of the hairs growing on the gravel. Would some excel help?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Will do. I am thinking that it is the light. I will shorten it to 12 hours. I see some of the hairs growing on the gravel. Would some excel help?


I was running 12 hour cycle's and had the same problem but my hair algae only was around for a couple weeks.

excel seemed to help me but I made many changes to my tank during that time like pressurized c02 and well I have more light over my tank than you(40gal breeder).

I would cut the light cycle and give excel a shot just don't over dose especially if you keep any type of shrimp in the tank.

I've been doing the trial and error method with a bit of research.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, a 'spot dose' of excell could help.

It is accomplished by using a syringe of some sort, and squirting excell directly on the algea itself. 
Do it at a water change, and do not turn filters on for 15 mins after the dosing


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I am going to try excel. I will let you know if it helps. Thanks guys.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Added Excel, and now the algae is red. Not sure if thats good or bad. My plants are exploding with growth. I have all the equipment for co2, and I am going to add it soon. I am hoping that the color change in the algae means its dying, and the co2 will keep it away.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut light down to 12 hours a day. Added excel daily for a week then every other day after that. All algae is gone. Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

SUCCESS!! I love when that happens! GJ


----------

